# Unusually large poop?



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

I've noticed some fairly big turds, about twice as big as the other ones, in my rats' cage, they aren't unusually shaped, wet, dry, smelly, or anything, just bigger. Could this be a sign of some kind of issue? I know which rat is leaving them, as I saw him pass one, he didn't seem to have any trouble and he's acting just fine and he isn't bloated or anything, most of his turds are normal size. I'm just worried so I'm keeping an eye on them. Am I being paranoid? 
Things I've fed them recently: Oxbow young rat food, a broccoli floret, puffed rice cereal (training treats), roasted pumpkin, all natural dog treats (pumpkin apple flavor).


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

This isn't the smartest thread I've seen but poo comes in all different sizes. Just like ours can be large or small.


----------



## Phile (Oct 29, 2014)

It's not a sign of anything until they start forming letters : )


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

bluenova_11 said:


> This isn't the smartest thread I've seen but poo comes in all different sizes. Just like ours can be large or small.


 I think you could have replied without that remark about the intelligence of my thread. :I But whatever, thanks.


Phile said:


> It's not a sign of anything until they start forming letters : )


You have just made my day  

I'm just paranoid about everything in general, rats or no.(I worry family members have died in a car crash if they are an hour late coming home.) I was worried they were sick when they came home sneezing, which they stopped. Then they were itchy for a couple days and I thought they had mites (they didn't) and now I'm paranoid about megacolon; I need to stop reading so many articles on rat health issues, I'll worry myself to death. :I


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

My rats sometimes have the strangest, longest poops! Usually, they do not last and all is normal. I think as long as it isn't consistent or accompanied with abnormal behaviours or bleeding, you are usually okay. It is hard not to get worried about the animals in your care.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

My rats do occasionally huge turds too - I'm always surprised at the amount of poop that can come out of such a small animal


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, this is good to hear c: 
Thanks guys. 
I'll try to stop worrying so much, lol.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

One of my boys has the odd unusually huge poop. I also wonder how such a huge thing can come out of a little creature 😊


----------



## Phile (Oct 29, 2014)

I think diet has a big effect--if your big pooper got hold of something with a lot of water content and a lot of fiber (broccoli?), and hoarded it, that might have a visible effect. You can definitely tell when my rats have been bobbing for peas a lot...


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

bluenova_11 said:


> This isn't the smartest thread I've seen but poo comes in all different sizes. Just like ours can be large or small.


Wow, this seemed unreasonably rude ?? 

I think it's a perfectly legitimate concern. I've been concerned about this too in the past since poop is a big indicator of lots of different health issues. But I agree with the others, just keep an eye on him and he should probably go back to normal soon. Maybe increase his water intake by offering some watery fruits or veggies and see if that helps? Maybe he's just been a bit constipated and the water will help.


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Finnebon said:


> Wow, this seemed unreasonably rude ??
> 
> I think it's a perfectly legitimate concern. I've been concerned about this too in the past since poop is a big indicator of lots of different health issues. But I agree with the others, just keep an eye on him and he should probably go back to normal soon. Maybe increase his water intake by offering some watery fruits or veggies and see if that helps? Maybe he's just been a bit constipated and the water will help.


 Lol it's true though


----------



## Coconutlepers (Oct 26, 2014)

bluenova_11 said:


> Lol it's true though


Doesn't matter. You're not cute or funny for being rude.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

That's kind of funny since you posted a thread about poop just a few days before you called the OPs thread stupid.



bluenova_11 said:


> So my rat ash has light brown soft poo and I know it's not normal but at the same time I give him organic pumpkin seeds in his diet should I stop?


I hope the OP's boy is feeling better though. If anything, the gigantic poops were probably uncomfortable!


----------

